# New planted tank !!!



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

So I'm thinking of starting another tank but this time I wanna do a planted one.

I just bought a 40 gal shallow tank(used to be a terrarium) and I'm thinking of getting this fixture:
http://www.reefconcept.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=27_141&products_id=1955

I'll switch the actinic neon with a 6700k so I'll have a 10000k and a 6700k

The tank is 36Lx18Wx16H so I think this light fixture would be enough to grow any kind of carpet plant.

*Would that light be enough ?!?*

I'm planning on getting a pressurized co2 system too.

I'm not too good when it comes to ferts so I guess I'll have to check to see what I'll find....I have black sand as substrate(CaribSea Tahitian Moon).

*Any thought on the ferts(what, from where, how much, etc) would be appreciated.*

Maybe a link to where I could buy them from !!!

Thanks


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Why not use fluorite black sand instead? With an inert substrate like the tahitian moonsand, you'd need root tabs for root feeder plants. Or you could use a planting soil and use the moonsand as a top layer.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Have you water tested it, and do you know for sure it was meant to hold water? Some glass tanks sold as terrariums have warnings on them saying they're not intended to be used as aquariums...


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

solarz said:


> Why not use fluorite black sand instead? With an inert substrate like the tahitian moonsand, you'd need root tabs for root feeder plants. Or you could use a planting soil and use the moonsand as a top layer.


I already have the sand.....I'm not planning on spending extra money on new substrate....I'll use Osmocote Plus in gel caps as root tabs !!!
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29515&page=2



carmenh said:


> Have you water tested it, and do you know for sure it was meant to hold water? Some glass tanks sold as terrariums have warnings on them saying they're not intended to be used as aquariums...


I just washed it and the water test comes next(don't worry, I'm not gonna set it up unless I'm 100% sure it holds water)

It's made by Hagen and according to *this* and *this* it's a 40 gal breeder tank.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Awesome, I don't think any of the Hagen tanks are dry-only! Will be watching for pics!


----------

